# Family move to Auckland



## eisenhorn

Hello,
I'm looking for some advice on areas to live in Auckland that people find have a nice balance between the commute to the CBT (driving likely if I can find parking...), and decent primary/secondary schools for my kids (7 and 10), and somewhere my wife can have a chance to meet people and engage in local activities.

I've managed to secure a job offer in Auckland, earning $120K, but that would be our only income for a year or two unless my wife also finds work (she does the same as me). We had looked at Mission Bay and St Heliers, but the rental prices there seemed steep (up to $1K/week) on a single salary, even though the commute looked promising. My wife also saw Howick and wondered if anyone knows the area and whether it would be suitable? Part of our reason for emigrating is to have more family time and so a reduced commute (i.e. under 45 mins) would be great. 

Also, what's the general attitude like to women in IT? My wife is highly skilled but she's worried that she would find it harder to get work than myself. Is there any issues with gender equality here? Are the schools set up for pre-school/after-school care? We lived in Germany prior to kids and they were set up to expect a single income with women at home, but back in the UK it was far more the norm to expect both parents to work.

Thanks in advance for any advice anyone has.
Stephen


----------



## Clarkey33

Hi Stephen, we are in a similar situation. We are due to move over end of October, it's all happened a bit fast (applied in july). We have two children (5&7) and a single income of $108000 Having spoken to several people we are looking at the north shore, particularly Northcote, Takapuna, Devonport and Birkenhead. The schools are really good and the rent is affordable (ish), we are aiming for $550- $650 bracket. I'll be commuting into city centre and will either use bus or bike.


----------



## aus_par

Clarkey33 said:


> Hi Stephen, we are in a similar situation. We are due to move over end of October, it's all happened a bit fast (applied in july). We have two children (5&7) and a single income of $108000 Having spoken to several people we are looking at the north shore, particularly Northcote, Takapuna, Devonport and Birkenhead. The schools are really good and the rent is affordable (ish), we are aiming for $550- $650 bracket. I'll be commuting into city centre and will either use bus or bike.


--------------------------------------------
Hi mate,

My brother's wife and his kid are also planning to move somewhere in Oct/Nov.. Do you know which visa is relevant [Visitor/Spouse visa]

My brother is currently in Auckland, working in Skycity, completed his two years diploma course and hi PR visa is under process..

Any help is highly appreciated..
Is there any whatsapp group?


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Clarkey33 said:


> Hi Stephen, we are in a similar situation. We are due to move over end of October, it's all happened a bit fast (applied in july). We have two children (5&7) and a single income of $108000 Having spoken to several people we are looking at the north shore, particularly Northcote, Takapuna, Devonport and Birkenhead. The schools are really good and the rent is affordable (ish), we are aiming for $550- $650 bracket. I'll be commuting into city centre and will either use bus or bike.


Schools in Northcote/Takapuna/Devonport/Birkenhead are Ok, I wouldn't say really good.

You might have issues with that housing budget, $550-650 is optimistic for rent in the area, I'd suggest there's little you'd actually want to to live in for that money, especially in Northcote/Takapuna/Devonport...


----------



## Liam(at)Large

eisenhorn said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for some advice on areas to live in Auckland that people find have a nice balance between the commute to the CBT (driving likely if I can find parking...), and decent primary/secondary schools for my kids (7 and 10), and somewhere my wife can have a chance to meet people and engage in local activities.
> 
> I've managed to secure a job offer in Auckland, earning $120K, but that would be our only income for a year or two unless my wife also finds work (she does the same as me). We had looked at Mission Bay and St Heliers, but the rental prices there seemed steep (up to $1K/week) on a single salary, even though the commute looked promising. My wife also saw Howick and wondered if anyone knows the area and whether it would be suitable? Part of our reason for emigrating is to have more family time and so a reduced commute (i.e. under 45 mins) would be great.
> 
> Also, what's the general attitude like to women in IT? My wife is highly skilled but she's worried that she would find it harder to get work than myself. Is there any issues with gender equality here? Are the schools set up for pre-school/after-school care? We lived in Germany prior to kids and they were set up to expect a single income with women at home, but back in the UK it was far more the norm to expect both parents to work.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice anyone has.
> Stephen


Most households in Auckland are dual income, it's quite normal. Most schools have after-care programs, where we are it's about $5-6/hour.

Women in I.T are generally common and well accepted.


----------



## Manuia_82

Hi ! We are also looking at moving to Auckland with our 2 kids.
I (the woman  ) have a job offer and it is likely to be our only income at the beginning.
I will be located in CBD and also looking at the best living area options, for a reasonnable commute.
How is the train network? I was looking at Panmure / Point England area in order to be able to use the eastern line. Are these areas nice for family life? How are the schools there (pre-school and primary)?
Thanks


----------



## skiwi2016

We live in Mt Albert and love it. Good schools and hubby bikes to the city to clients. Train is slow but quite reliable to city and hospital. Good community and multi cultural. Avondale is cheaper and if you want to buy one day Avondale and New Lynn are better value.


----------

